# Showcase Photographie - wie?



## mccae (18. April 2012)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne für einen Onlineshop die einzelnen Produkte abphotographieren und dazu einen fixen Ort einrichten.
Ich möchte die Produkte auf schlichtem, weißen Hintergrund präsentieren am besten ohne am Computer nachträglich freizustellen.
Ich dachte da an Produktphotos wie auf Amazon.

Dabei begebe ich mich auf komplettes Neuland.

Doch wie mache ich all dies?
Was brauche ich dazu?

Weiße Tücher, Kartons,...?

Zur Verfügung steht eine Consumer DSLR - eine Canon EOS 400D mit Standardobjektiv (18-55mm) und ohne jegliches Zubehör.
Heißt kein Speedlite drauf und keine weiteren Objektive und Beleuchtungszubehör.

Worauf ist denn genau zu achten?
Wie sollte ein Raum ausgeleuchtet sein (Derzeit sind es nur warme Halogenlampen an der Decke)?
Wie ist der Platz für das Photographieren einzurichten?
Wie ist das Objekt zu beleuchten?
Brauche ich Kameratechnisch anderes Equipment?
Habt ihr Tipps für eine Nachbearbeitung am Computer mit Photoshop 7 oder CS, damit die Produkte "besser rüber" kommen?

Gruß,
Martin C.


----------



## chmee (18. April 2012)

Zu aller Erst:
Vorausgesetzt, Du machst Dir noch n bissel mehr Licht, klappt das mit der 400D allemal. Es muß ja kein Profilicht sein, aber es sollte (A) stark sein (100+W?) und (B) sollten es mehrere sein.

In der Produktfotografie möchte man so gut wie immer möglichst diffuse Beleuchtung erreichen, weiche und schwache Schatten. (Ausnahme wohl reflektierende Dinge, wie zB Autos, Schmuck oder Geschirr, wo man mit Lichtformern die Reflexionen, also das Objekt "baut")

Such mal nach Lichtzelten. Du musst nicht gleich eines kaufen, aber der Effekt auf das Produkt ist wichtig und Selbstbauvorschläge wird es sicherlich auch zu Genüge geben.

Für die BEA(rbeitung)kann man erstmal nichts mitgeben, knackig und sauber soll das Bild sein. Ach ja, um möglichst eine hohe Schärfentiefe zu erreichen, solltest Du abblenden (zB f/11) und nen Schritt zurückgehen. Das Produkt muß vielleicht nicht formatfüllend auf dem Foto sein, beschneide es nach Wunsch.

Links:
http://www.die-produktfotografie.de/1-technisches/das-licht/die-studiolampen/das-lichtzelt/
http://blog.phischeye.de/2009/03/17/produktfotos-im-lichtzelt/
Lichtzelt selber bauen

mfg chmee


----------



## mccae (18. April 2012)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort!

Dass es sich bei "Produktphotographie"(hab nicht gewusst, dass das so heißt ) um ein solche komplexes Thema handelt, wusste ich nicht.
Jetzt fallen mir da auch die ganzen Foodstylisten und entsprechende Photograhphen wieder ein.

Das mit dem Lichtzelt ist eine tolle Idee und genau das, was ich brauche.
Dass man sich das Ganze noch selbst bauen kann, ist auch genial.
Ich überlege nur noch welche Lichtquellen ich einsetze.
Wichtig ist doch nur, dass die Farbtemperatur der Lichtquellen übereinstimmt, oder?

Wenn, dann baue ich mir vielleicht verschiebbare Holzwände auf Rädern mit Fassungen für Glühbirnen oder Halogenlämpchen.
Das müsste eigentlich reichen.

Und wie kann ich Spiegelungen der offenen Seite (Photograph) eigentlich gezielt verhindern?
Also, dass sich der Raum und der Photograph sich nicht im Objekt spiegeln.

Gruß,


----------



## chmee (18. April 2012)

Musst Du gleich ganze Lichtwände bauen?  

Das Vorhaben ist doch, das Licht so weich wie möglich zu bekommen. Geh in den Baumarkt, kauf 2 oder 3 Baustellenfluter mt 300 Watt , dazu ein Moskitonetz und eine matte weiße Unterlage. Abhängig vom Produkt baust Du einen Kasten um die Stellfläche, legst das Moskitonetz rüber und hast eine Aussparung, wo Du mit der Kamera reinlinsen kannst - optimalerweise vom Stativ, damit Du bei ISO100 und f/11 auch jede Belichtungszeit handle'n kannst. Dann stellst Du die Baustellefluter gleichmäßig um das "Lichtzelt", drehst sie aber weg, um das Licht noch diffuser werden zu lassen, wir nutzen das Reflexionslicht von den Wänden.

Reflexionen von Kamera/Fotograf sind natürlich von der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit des Produkts abhängig. Spiegelt es wirklich so sehr? Ist die Reflexion im Produkt, im Bild so groß, dass es auffällt? Mit einer Telelinse (zB EF-S 55-250) geht man 2-3 Schritte weiter zurück und fotografiert eben auf Entfernung.

Ganz ehrlich, Produktfotografie ist nicht mein Metier. Die besten Erfahrungen wirst Du selbst machen beim Fotografieren - und natürlich von Jenen hören, die das als Tagesgeschäft haben. Einfach weiter im netz stöbern und sich selber ans Werk machen.


> ..Farbtemperatur der Lichtquellen..


Ja. Homogen soll es sein, also sollten alle Lichtquellen die gleiche Farbtemperatur haben.

Nachtrag:
http://www.mostlycolor.ch/2010/02/cheap-green-diffuse-paper-binder-clip.html
Mit Papier aufgebaut, offen. Für den Kostenaufwand von geschätzten 10Eur eine gute Basis um zu spielen.
http://www.lighting-academy.com/index.php?id=830
Eimer aufschneiden, 2 Schreibtischlampen hin, fertig ist das Lichtzelt für kleinere Dinge.
http://www.linseneintopf.com/lichtzelt-selber-bauen/940/
Auch witzig. Rahmen aus nem größeren Karton gebaut.
http://stylespion.de/ikea-hacks-fuer-fotografen/2426/
Ikea bietet für solche Vorhaben auch eine reichhaltige Fundgrube

mfg chmee


----------

